
Introducing Votable, the spiritual successor to DMOZ - bookbinder
https://votable.net
======
bookbinder
Currently the site is focused on nonfiction/podcasts, but it will be expanding
to include other sections.

------
ytNumbers
What approach are you taking to cope with trolls who would vandalize your
site?

